# Tuesday Night Report



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

We fished for a little over 4 hours and brought home 12 flatties and 2 mullet. Monday night Ifished for 3 hours and brought home 13 flatties. Monday night was the first time I've been since November. This year has started off better than last year, I hope it keeps up. Both nights the wind has been dead and the water crystal clear!No pictures Monday... here is some from last night....


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks like you're onto em' now! Great report and pics! Its been so windy over here, haven't given it a try yet this year. And have been pretty busy.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Fine mess of fish. They all look like they haven't missed a meal.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

None were very long, but most were thick.


----------



## jbondu1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job man, When are you taking uncle Keith again? (ha-ha) hey since im back on you're shift i may go with you one night. anyway man nice mess of fish to bad I cant eat it.:usaflag


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

Man... those are some good reports. I know ya'll have been havin some fun. there really ain't no feeling like runnin that cold shaft through one an feelin that initial flounce. keep up the good work, men.


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

nice fish:takephoto


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Time to fire up the fish cooker :hungry Great job!!!



:letsdrink


----------

